# 1969 GTO rear coil springs



## trainman115 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi guys Just wondering if any one changed there rear coil springs to lift the back end up I like to raise mine but not sure what kind of spring should I use and from what car I like to raise it about 2 inches over stock and I dont want to use air bags , air shocks, spacers I like to get like a heavy duty spring any idieas would be greatly appreciated Ed


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

This place has been recommended to me be several people. If I didn't go stock I would have used them.

EATON Detroit Spring - The leading manufacturer of leaf and coil springs for the street rod and restoration industries



trainman115 said:


> Hi guys Just wondering if any one changed there rear coil springs to lift the back end up I like to raise mine but not sure what kind of spring should I use and from what car I like to raise it about 2 inches over stock and I dont want to use air bags , air shocks, spacers I like to get like a heavy duty spring any idieas would be greatly appreciated Ed


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Consider that using a heavier spring is also going to have negative effects on ride and handling. 

Raising the car without also changing handling and ride means using spacers between the tops of the springs and the spring pockets, or converting to an adjustable coilover system.

Lifting a car with air shocks is always a bad idea. The shock mounts aren't designed to carry that much weight.

Bear


----------



## trainman115 (Jul 31, 2014)

*coil springs*

Thanks Guys I thought air shocks were no good I will look into new springs and the right shocks Thanks again ALL Ed


----------

